
Ask HN: Founders, how did you do your market research? - yeukhon
I have a problem I want to solve and I want to turn that into a startup.<p>Founders, how did you do your market research?<p>Did you do a comprehensive survey before building your app?<p>Did you hire a company to do it for you instead?<p>What do you look for in your market research to validate your ideas? Signals, metrics, etc.<p>I know I am not the only one having this problem I am eager to solve. Thank you
======
mindcrime
I'll just point you to this book as a starting point.

[https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/09...](https://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Steve-
Blank/dp/0989200507)

~~~
yeukhon
Thanks.

